# Help me with my diet plan!



## Lacoste (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all! I have been lurking for quite some time, and have decided to make an account and start posting.

I feel I may be ingesting to many carbs, and I would like to hear some good alternatives for meals.

My current diet plan is as follows:

Breakfast - 9:00am

- Bowl of all-bran cereal with skim milk and fresh blue berries
- half-scoop of whey protein mixed with water

Snack - 12:00pm

- Apple
- Raw almonds

Lunch - 2:00pm

- Fat-free turkey breast with hot sauce and honey mustard on whole wheat bread
- Baby spinach with balsamic vinegar

Snack - 5:00pm

- Apple
- Full scoop of whey protein (35g) mixed with water

Dinner - 7:00pm

A choice of either:
- Fat-free turkey breast with hot sauce and honey mustard on whole wheat bread
- 2 chicken breasts with creamed corn/brown rice and green beans
- Whole wheat penne pasta with garlic and diced tomato sauce with cut up chicken breast

Before bed - 11:00pm

- fat-free cottage cheese mixed with a small amount of vanilla fat-free yogurt ( to make eating cottage cheese manageable  )

After workout - Varies
- Full scoop of whey protein (35g) mixed with water

I also drink at least 4 liters of water per day. I take omega 3-6-9 pills and a multivitamin.

------------------------------------

I am 21 years old, 5'9", and roughly 143-145 pounds. I have lost weight (15 pounds) recently through this diet and cardio (among other small exercises such as push-ups, and crunches). I started weight lifting 1 week ago, and my main goal is to lower my body fat % (which I'm not sure of at this point) and to have my lower abdominals finally show through. My upper abs are coming in nicely, but my lowers seem to be lagging behind.

I usually work all day. Meaning I work my first job from 10am-2pm, then go to my second job from 3pm-9:30pm. I then go to the gym. I have to pack all of my food in advance, but I do have access to refrigerators. Some times I don't have to go to my second job, and usually go to the gym around 5:30pm. On weekends, I usually go around 6:30-7:00pm. On days where I work both jobs, I have no other choice but to go around 9:30pm.

Sandwiches are what I eat, mainly because they are quick and easy. I really want to burn off this fat around my lower abs. I know spot-reducing is not possible, but this seems to be my trouble area.

Can you guys please give me advice, and possibly recipes, that will help achieve my goals? Consider when I workout, and where I should be eating carbs. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 14, 2008)

id suggest you go to either

fitday.com -- which everyone around here seems to use

or

thedailyplate.com -- which i use

set up an account, which should only take you a couple minutes

and estimate as closely as possible what your macros are (these are your total daily/weekly calories/grams of protein, carbs, and fats)

this could give us a better idea of what your diet looks like


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lacoste said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking for quite some time, and have decided to make an account and start posting.
> 
> I feel I may be ingesting to many carbs, and I would like to hear some good alternatives for meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow. I am the same height as you and you only weigh 3 pounds more than me.

And I am a size 4-6.

And I'm female.

Don't lose weight.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

It doesn't look terrible, but the carbs look high. I don't know the amount of each thing you are eating either. 

The macros need to be calculated. 


From what I can tell, ditch the bread. On a cut, I wouldn't eat 2 apples in one day. ditch the corn and the pasta and substitute with somethign else from this list:

# Chicken (white meat)
# Turkey (white meat)
# Tuna Fish (can)
# Fish (flounder, tuna (fatty or not), salmon, shark, etc.)
# Shellfish (all types)
# Protein (preferably whey post workout, and casein before bed; MRPs must be low-carb)
# Lean beef (including lean cuts of steak)
# Cottage Cheese (0 or 1% fat)
# Egg whites (egg beaters)


You might even sneak in somethign from this list, btu be liberal.
    * Chicken (dark meat)
    * Turkey (dark meat)
    * Eggs (half whites, half whole eggs)
    * Steak and other meats (not exceptionally high fat cuts)
    * Cottage Cheese (Whole Milk) 


Fat free yogurt usually has tons of sugar. If your yogurt has lot of sugar, ditch it. You can't have sugar before bed on a cut.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> *You can't have sugar before bed on a cut*.




Why not?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> Why not?



Ummm, lol, .... , because Jodi told me I couldn't.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 14, 2008)

no sugar huh .  That means i have to ditch my sugar coated almonds with my protein shake before bed, DAMNIT!


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of, particularly since he trains in the late evening!

That's like saying "no carbs after 8 pm". Why the hell not, can your glucose transporters tell time or something?

Why limit apples while cutting? Or bread? You don't even know what macros he's running, or what his maintenance is. Or if he's uncomfortable. 

My gut tells me his fat might be too low but I'll reserve comment until he posts up some numbers. 

Nothing wrong with high carbs on a cut - IF YOU'RE COMFORTABLE. 

Now to your credit, Kelju, now that I've busted your chops, <hug> 
(see, I can be nice!)  I personally could not cut this way because I'd be too freaking hungry. But outside of comfort, there's no particular reason to avoid carbs and evening sugars while cutting.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of, particularly since he trains in the late evening!
> 
> That's like saying "no carbs after 8 pm". Why the hell not, can your glucose transporters tell time or something?
> 
> ...




Damn, I just got owned. 

In my defense, I did say that I don't know his macros and I didn't know the amounts of each food he is eating. 

I can't have two apples a day on a cut. I can't have any sugar on a cut, because I would starve to death trying to compensate. I am consuming a lot of protein all on the list I posted with some fat and some carbs. My carbs all come in the form of oats or wheat germ. 


I thought my advice was right, but I guess I need to keep reading. I'll step back and let the master handle this.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Damn, I just got owned.
> 
> *Ah, it wasn't that bad, K!....uh....yeah it was.*.
> 
> I thought my advice was right, but I guess I need to keep reading. I'll step back and let the master handle this.



I don't think you were wrong per se, considering that you were just going with what has been stated here many times in the past. No big deal.

Built's loves salt. W8lifter said sugar was the devil. 

I think _some_ things may not be absolute...they depend on the individual....*Not ALL*, just some. 

*puts on helmet in preparation for the big shoot-down*


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys, thank you very much for the advice thus far! I made my profile on fitday, and here are the results.

Roughly I consume 2,036 calories a day...Here comes the bad part 

Fat: 36.4grams
Carbs: 264 grams :S
Protein: 206.7 grams.

I realize I do eat way to many carbs and not enough good fats. To my defense, the carbs I do eat are whole wheat, and I seem to be getting tons of protein.

Please help me out here guys. What is a good alternative for breakfast? I notice the All-bran and skim milk are adding quite a bit to my carb intake. Is it okay to still eat it sometimes? Also, what kind of foods should I eat for lunch instead of a sandwich? I like the ability to simply buy a loaf of bread, buy a bunch of fat-free turkey breast from the deli, and make a meal like that.

Thanks once again in advance!


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 14, 2008)

Built said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of, particularly since he trains in the late evening!
> 
> That's like saying "no carbs after 8 pm". Why the hell not, can your glucose transporters tell time or something?
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Built (Aug 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Damn, I just got owned.
> 
> In my defense, I did say that I don't know his macros and I didn't know the amounts of each food he is eating.
> 
> ...




Actually, you didn't get owned. Jodi got owned vicariously through you. You were smart enough to blame someone else! (Plus I hugged you. That undoes ownage in chick-land  ) And I'm no more a pro at this than anyone else. I just read a lot. 

Honestly, I'm with you on the comfort-front: I'd get too hungry on a high-carb, low-fat cut. You and I must share a metabolism. I cut on low carbs, moderate to high fat and high protein. WAY MORE COMFORTABLE. Toss in the odd cheat meal and the odd refeed, and I'm good to go.

But I have come to understand there are a few genetic freaks who feel more comfortable on the standard "low fat" thing. If this is the OP, buddy, knock yourself out. You might up your fats a bit though. Maybe toss in a half an avocado or some raw nuts somewhere in your day? A few more egg yolks, butter on your veggies...?


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I feel pretty good on my current diet, but I do feel like I may be consuming to many carbs. Ideally, I would cut my carbs down, correct? I actually have prepared my food for the day tomorrow, and as of right now I can say the fat will be a bit higher (from adding eggs for breakfast), the carbs will be MUCH lower (no breads/cereal) and the protein will be even higher (eggs and tuna/salmon/chicken breast).

I will get the macros tomorrow while at work, but for now, here is how it will look:

Breakfast - 9:00am

- 3-4 eggs scrambled
- 1 scoop of whey isolate protein mixed with water (35g)

Snack - 12:00pm

- Apple
- Raw Almonds

Lunch - 2:00pm

- Canned tuna mixed with canned Salmon
- Baby Spinach w/ balsamic vinegar

Snack - 5:00pm

- Broccoli and cauliflower (no added sauces or anything)
- Not sure what else to throw in here since another apple may add to much carbs/sugar?

Dinner - 7:00pm

- 2 grilled chicken breasts
- green beans

Snack - 9:00pm

- Non-fat cottage cheese mixed with non-fat yogurt w/ fresh blueberries, strawberries, and raw almonds
- (Pre-workout) 1 scoop of whey isolate protein mixed with water (35g)

Post-workout - 11:00pm
- 1 scoop of whey isolate protein mixed with water (35g)

----------------------------------------------

I think I will be more satisfied with this plan than my previous one. Eating some nice chicken breast and good vegetables will help me not get hungry, while providing enough energy. My protein will be crazy high, fat will still be pretty low, and carbs will be hella low!

I do enjoy a nice bowl of pasta now and again though. Would a bowl of wholegrain pasta w/ tomato and garlic sauce with chicken breast mixed in be considered a cheat? Or is there a way to incorporate it into my "clean" diet?

Also, what are some good things to eat as snacks between meals? Thanks again all, I look forward to more responses


----------



## MUbodbuilder (Aug 14, 2008)

i personally live on a keto style diet now for bulk and cut.  i wouldnt suggest it unless your pretty serious about the whole diet thing.  

by your height and weight id say your fairly thin and proly have a fast metabolism, so i dont think carbs will hurt you too much if you stick to healthy carbs, not crispy creams.  can you give an example workout?  your activity level also effects all this


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2008)

Built said:


> \
> 
> Honestly, I'm with you on the comfort-front: I'd get too hungry on a high-carb, low-fat cut. You and I must share a metabolism. I cut on low carbs, moderate to high fat and high protein. WAY MORE COMFORTABLE. Toss in the odd cheat meal and the odd refeed, and I'm good to go.



That is my diet and my style to a T. I want to be able to pig out on eggs and cottage cheese. I want to have chicken breast and tuna, and lots of it. The smallest amount of sugar and other high calorie carbs is going to mean I won't be getting as much of the stuff that feels me up and makes me happy. 

I forget I am not everyone else at time.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, got the macros. Far less carbs, even more protein, and a small increase in fat; just as I suspected.

Calories: 1,892
Fat: 41.1
Carbs: 146.9
Protein: 262.6

---------------------------------------

Still need some advice as to what I should eat for breakfast (oats???) snacks, and other ideas for dinner that don't involve eating chicken breast every day. I love cooking and eating chicken breast, but it gets expensive, and I need some good alternatives! Let me know please


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

Activity level:

Okay, so from 10-2 I sit in a chair in my office and do web design work. If the boss isn't in, I usually do 3 sets of 25 push ups, and a little bit of ab exercises  From 3-9:30ish, I work in a bakery. I don't sit down at all, I do dishes, change garbage, sweep/mop, walk around a bunch. After work, I go to the gym.

I usually start off by doing 15 minutes on the bike. 2-3 times a week I start off by doing 5000m on the row machine, which takes about 23 minutes. I then lift weights for about an hour. I used to do low weights with high reps/sets, but I have recently started doing heavier weights for 8 reps/3 sets. I also try to throw in some dips and declined crunches and stuff every night. I finish off by doing another 20-30 minutes of cardio on the elliptical, or the bike. 3 times a week I substitute regular cardio for HIIT. I go to the gym probably 6 nights a week. I also find myself doing more push ups and crunches at home right before bed.

I started lifting weights just over a week ago, but I have been doing resistance band exercises, light weight exercises, push-ups, bicycle crunches etc. and 5km runs for almost 3 months now; that's how I initially lost the 15 pounds.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

Also, I just read the refeed sticky and I'm very intrigued! Eating high carbs one day a week sounds absolutely fantastic, especially if it will help with my cut! Does this sound like a good idea for me? Should I incorporate 1 day a week where I limit my fats even more, eat tons of protein still, and eat lots of carbs to raise leptin levels?


----------



## Built (Aug 15, 2008)

Whoa, let's not worry about refeeds just yet. Your carbs are high still, your fats are generally still quite low (I'd get up to about 60-70g or more) and you're not doing any heavy work.

Why the cardio before you lift? And why pushups and situps on top of all the other light work?

Methinks you need to change your focus now. You've lost a lot of weight, but you probably lost a lot of muscle too. Let's put weight-loss on hold and harden you up a bit, k?

Can you do a below-parallel free squat? How about deadlifts, bench press…?


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

I do bench, and I'm incorporating squats and deadlifts starting Sunday (Saturday is my rest day). I'm really focused on dropping my overall body fat % and melting the small layer of fat still surrounding my mid-section. What should I substitute in my diet to remove carbs and add better stuff?

Also, I do a bit of cardio before I lift as more of a warm up. I do pushups and other ab exercises throughout the day because I don't like the feeling of just standing/sitting without doing something to burn calories. It's more of a mental thing I guess...I got really good results (losing a good chunk out weight) with dieting and cardio (and push-ups etc.), so I still have tendencies to do those things.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

Also, would oats/oatmeal be good for breakfast? Aren't oats loaded with carbs?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lacoste said:


> Also, would oats/oatmeal be good for breakfast? Aren't oats loaded with carbs?



yes oatmeal and oats are loaded with carbs so I would hold them for a pre workout shake with whey IMO.  or 2-3 hours after a post workout shake (whey preferably 40g protein) with some simple sugars (apple, banana)


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

the post work out shake was the ingredients I explained at the end...sorry for the confusion, at least I confused myself.  I apologize.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 15, 2008)

Haha, sounds good. I'm still thinking of different things I could eat for breakfast instead of carbs. I'm so used to going for the box of cereal, eating some form of bread + peanut butter, or cooking oatmeal...

I recently started eating eggs for breakfast instead. I bought a bunch of egg white egg beaters today too. I'm going to throw them in with a few whole eggs and make some omelets with fat-free turkey breast.

Any good ideas for quick low-carb dinner? So far I just eat canned tuna and salmon for lunch, and when I get time I cook up boneless skinless chicken breasts with some full green beans. Thanks again guys/gals!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Aug 15, 2008)

That sounds great for a dinner- boneless, skinless chicken breast with greens!! or salmon is always good too.


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

Butter your veggies. I don't like to see broccoli etc eaten plain - you'll get more nourishment out of them if you eat them with a little fat. 

Do you like cottage cheese at all? A snack or a meal should ideally be centred on protein. You've got snacks that are fruit and nuts, or veggies. None of these is a  protein source, but cottage cheese and a chunk of apple with a few walnuts works great!


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 16, 2008)

Indeed I do like cottage-cheese. I eat cottage cheese everyday as a snack. I mix it with a small amount of fat-free yogurt just to give it a better taste. I usually throw in some fresh berries too.


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2008)

This post might help you: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/92055-pe-teacher-s-journal-2.html#post1814331

Now get yourself focussed on your lifting. If you don't know how to start, start here: Got Built? » Open Source Fitness - Get started here

Check out basically training.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

Weighed myself today out of the shower, and I was 138.8. My stomach is looking a lot flatter, and there doesn't seem to be much more fat in that area to burn off. I've been eating really low carbs for the past 3 days, no apples or anything!  My weight will fluctuate after eating, and I'll probably be around 142 before bed. 138.8 is easily the lowest I've ever weighed. My stomach usually grows later on in the day though


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 17, 2008)

STOP

5'9" 
140 lbs

stop trying to loose weight
i can see your bones through the internet


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Ben. I think you need to concentrate on putting some mass on your frame. I think you'd be happier with the way you look if you were 20 lbs heavier @ the same bf.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really not even trying to lose any more weight, I'm mainly looking to lower my BF %, and have more lean muscle. It seems as though this low-carb and low-fat diet is working in terms of losing weight. Is it cool to eat carbs before a workout? What would a good food - carb wise - be to eat before a workout, and how much of it? Any quick responses will be appreciated because I plan on going to the gym at 3. Note that I also drink whey protein mixed with water (35g of protein) pre and post workout.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry for the delay...

increasing fats would probably have little impact on your body fat
in fact ive always felt that increasing EFA's helped me keep bf% down


eating carbs befor workout isnt just "ok" its practically required for me

i like oats, and whey, myself
i put a half cup of oats and 2 scoops of whey in my pre workout shake

that is

1/2 cup old fashion oats: 150 cal, 3g fat, 19g carbs, 5 g protein
2 scoops on whey:......... 240cal, 2g fat, 6g carbs, 48g protein
..................................390cal, 5g fat, 25g carbs, 53g protein


not a really bad meal anytime of day...
low in fat for a regular meal, but before workout it works well


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

Great suggestion. Something as simple as a lowfat bagel and a shake, or a half a lowfat sandwich of some kind can do the trick, too.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

That sounds great! Thank you very much for the suggestion. I just so happen to have some old fashioned oats in my house, so I wouldn't even need to go buy any. Would I cook the oats first? I'm guessing not if I'm adding them to my protein. I personally just mix 1 scoop of whey protein with water and drink.

Today I decided to have a whole-wheat english muffin with natural peanut butter pre-workout. Does that sound like it would be good on a cut? After eating really low carbs for the past few days, the english muffin really gave me a boost and I found my workout to be more successful.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

Try buzzing the raw oats to powder in a coffee grinder before adding it to your shake. 

The muffin and PB must have felt great! You could try having a small shake with that if you like, or some cottage cheese. How far ahead of your workout did you have it? I'd suggest for what you ate, about an hour ahead of time would work - at least if it was me. As long as you maintain a deficit, anything you eat will "work" for a cut.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, I did wait an hour. Actually, I ate the english muffin, waited 45 minutes, drank my protein mixed with water, then headed over to the gym. When I got home I ate a can of tuna and another scoop of protein mixed with water. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

Also picked up a pack of fat-free rice cakes! 8 grams of carbs per cake, should be a great pre-workout snack too


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

You are indeed on the right track - eat a few of the rice cakes post workout along with your shake. Nice, fast glucose polymers.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome! That's great to hear  Today I actually only consumed 40 grams of carbs! And that's even including the english muffin I had for my pre-workout. I've been eating like that for the past few days, but minus the english muffin, so I've been eating about 20-30g of carbs a day (down from 230+ on my previous diet of low GI carbs). I think I might actually be in Ketosis right now. I'm going to purchase some ketostix tomorrow and find out.

Once I burn off this excess fat and get my BF % down, I'm going to get off my caloric deficit and eat to maintain a weight of 145ish pounds. Then I need to decide weather or not I want to bulk up to 150 and maintain my low BF %.

Your guys advice has really changed my life. I never knew I would be able to cut the carbs like I have, but after the first few days it became a lot easier. I haven't even had a cheat meal in 9 days, and I still feel great! I prefer protein rich foods (tuna, steak, chicken etc.) over the carb heavy foods. Cooking up an awesome omelet with 2 whole eggs and 4 egg whites, turkey breast and a few blue berries beats a bowl of cereal any day.

My carbs are only coming in the form of vegetables, fruits (about 15 blueberries a day) my fat-free yogurt, and my cottage cheese. Then I do a small carb-up before my workout which is about 16grams of carbs.

I'm so into this now, and not only have I lost weight, put on muscle, and lowered my BF %, I've also been saving money by buying groceries and making my food every single day instead of eating out. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 18, 2008)

Built said:


> Try buzzing the raw oats to powder in a coffee grinder before adding it to your shake.





speaking of coffee...
built, would you hate me if i said i like coffee in my pre workout shake?


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

Of course not!

I just won't kiss you. 

I hate coffee. I just take pills for my caffeine. I know, I have no soul...


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmmm, so coffee is okay in your diet? What would be the best thing to put in it? I've never been a huge coffee drinker, but eating on a caloric deficit (with really low carbs) working 2 jobs, and working out has got me tired some times. Would a low-fat/fat-free cream be okay to use? Assuming it's low in carbs?


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

If it's pre-workout, how about caffeine and a couple of grams of tyrosine? And if you can afford the very few calories, perhaps 5-10g of dextrose, just to bring up your blood sugar a smidge? Lyle McDonald suggests this in PSMF as I recall.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 18, 2008)

i just add black coffee to my shake

with oats and chocolate whey it makes a very pleasing taste


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2008)

Right or wrong, I vote YES for the coffee shake combo.

*stirring his coffee whey beverage*


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

Just don't try mixing it in while the coffee is hot. Maybe some brands are okay, but the ones I've tried curdle.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, no curdle-age here. 

Besides, I usually like my coffee strong, and just a little sweet....justa-ah-like-I like-ah-a-mah-womens. (Bad Steve Martin..sorry)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do wonder about the effects of coffee in a *post workout *shake...you reckon the caffeine would have a negative effect?


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah i cant drink hot coffee...

i put coffee in the blender with ice,
pulse until brown slush
add whey, pulse
add oats, pulse
-add cold water to desired consistency-

insert straw
enjoy frothy goodness


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 18, 2008)

That actually sounds amazing! It's like an iced-cap without the fat and sugary carbs, and it's loaded with protein! I was thinking about buying dextrose today, but I wasn't sure. Do I use dextrose even if I had 2 rice cakes pre-workout? Or is it more of a thing to use if I feel a bit sluggish and want a little boost? Pre or post workout, or both??

Sorry for all of these questions, I'm really just trying to be as efficient as possible with the diet. Thanks guys


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

Get your carbs from rice cakes, glucose, or both. Rice cakes are so high GI they might as well be dextrose.


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys, here comes another annoying question . So, after cutting out a lot of the carbs in my diet, and only consuming about 50 grams a day, I started feeling very sluggish. I tend to always do things to the extreme, and this was not any different. 

Okay, so I need you guys to tell me pretty much exactly what to do  How many carbs (in grams) are okay to eat per day? What are the best foods to eat with good carbs? (I know, I will focus on complex carbs). And when should I eat said carbs? Keep in mind I generally start workouts around 9:30pm, on the odd occasion around 5:00pm.

I am still focusing on lowering my body fat % to get my abs popping. Thanks again for all the help and advice


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2008)

Why so low? I mean, personally I'm quite comfortable with low carbs, but there's no need. 

What macros are you running, and are you carb-cycling or keeping them the same every day?


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 23, 2008)

Update: Raised my carbs back up a bit. I feel much more normal now. I really think I was an idiot for lowering my carbs that much for more than a couple days. Anyways, I'm starting up a solid routine in the gym (based on Built's "Baby Got Back"), and I really can't wait. I have already gotten compliments on how much I have already changed, and I have only been lifting for 2.5 weeks! The diet really helps keep the gains, and burn the fat while lifting, and I'm sooo happy  

Thanks again.


----------

